# Time-lapse Dolly Project



## Brian Grabski (Aug 2, 2009)

The time-lapse video dolly is electronically controlled, allowing the user to adjust both the speed and direction of which the dolly travels. The dolly moves down pipe tracks at a rate of about 2′/hr. It is equipped with an electronic kill switch that cuts the power to the 1 RPM gear motor when the dolly reaches the end of the elevated tracks. This allows the user to set up the shot and leave without risking damage to the dolly and his equipment in the event the dolly overruns the length of the track. View the full article at: http://designedandmade.com/blog/2010/08/30/time-lapse-dolly/


DIY Time-lapse Dolly [Video]





Summer Escape, a short film by Joshuavp.com filmed using the curved track time-lapse dolly.


----------



## Mizer (Mar 11, 2010)

Brian, that was pretty cool!


----------

